# How to prep IBC totes to store water



## Goat Girl (Oct 7, 2014)

So we purchased 5 IBC totes to start collecting rainwater. Since our rainy season is upon us, I want to get these bad boys up and running. I know that I need to either wrap the tanks in black plastic or paint them black to minimize algae growth. They are not food grade but are #4 plastic which I feel pretty safe in using. They used to hold hypochlorite so just rinse, rinse and rinse right? What else am I missing here?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think the word, hypochlorite, has most of scared to answer. I'll to look it up or wait until PaulS chimes in.
Sorry Goat Girl.


----------



## Goat Girl (Oct 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I think the word, hypochlorite, has most of scared to answer. I'll to look it up or wait until PaulS chimes in.
> Sorry Goat Girl.


We have two Aussies too Slippy, silly dingos!

It sounds scary and is capable of chemical burns but from what we have researched, it breaks down quickly once exposed to light. Many of our local municipalities use it to treat drinking water and that is where these IBC totes came from. I'm thinking a good power washing, a little time in the sun and another washing might do it. But I am certainly no expert that's for sure


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like it is comparable to bleach.
Hypochlorite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If even not about algae, plastic gets brittle in the sun, so it is a good idea to keep them covered and out of the sun.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Sodium hypochlorite is bleach. It is used in great quantity in municipal drinking water processing. Rinse, rinse, rinse. You should be fine.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Sodium hypochlorite is bleach. It is used in great quantity in municipal drinking water processing. Rinse, rinse, rinse. You should be fine.


Just saw this thread.

Sparkyprep is right. Though I would give it a quick (dishsoap) soap and water wash, as you don't really know for sure what else was in it, and then rinse until the soap is gone.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think OP means sodium hypochlorate, which is made by bubbling chorine through a sodium hydroxide (lye) solution.
Most bleach is sodium hypochlorate solutions. I would suggest a soapy water wash down with a pressure washer and then a triple rinse with clean water.


----------

